# EOS 100D/SL1 finally discontinued?



## Maximilian (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got the information from two different brick and mortar stores here in Germany that the EOS 100D / SL1 is discontinued and/or at least can't be ordered any more from Canon Germany.
In German internet stores it is still available and stocked.

Anybody with different or the same information?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2016)

Generally, cameras are not discontinued until a replacement is available. It is entirely possible that production has switched to a replacement, or that stores that are out of stock are pushing something else.

I'd hope that a new model is not on the way, I'd want to wait until it could take advantage of the newer sensor and AF technology that will be first announced in high end models.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, Mt Spokane, for your estimation. 

I also hope that the SL1 concept will live on in the Canon DSLR world. 
And if so, we'll surely see some improvements with iterations. 
And we will need 2 iterations for (really) new and not only improved sensor tech, this I'm sure.
If an SL2 comes out this year it will get sensor tech from the new rebels or 70D.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 8, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> ...
> Well, maybe I will just keep my 6D for astrophotography (it takes a lot of planning), and for everything else I'll use something much smaller. The quality difference between APS-C and FF isn't that great at daytime. And quality is actually a rather low priority. It's more about aesthetics and the joy of photography.
> ...


Hi Crosswind!

I can fully understand your point of view. 
But I hope, you'll keep your 6D because of the aesthetics. You're right, that there is not so much difference between FF and APS-C anymore, but with APS-C it is slightly more difficult to achieve the aesthetics of shallow DOF than with FF. 

That's the main reason for me, why I still prefer my main FF rig and use the 100D only when I want to travel light.

One thing else for you to consider in your choice:
Right now you can get the SL1 for little more than half of it's price when it was released. 
An SL2/110D will be at the high price level again for some months.
But having the money or being willing to wait some time is something I surely understand.


----------



## MintChocs (Jan 8, 2016)

If there is no SL2, then I will more than likely switch to four thirds. I have a FF 6D which I will keep but as 4/3 sensor tech is matching/exceeding Canon aps-c tech I see little reason to stay with Canon aps-c. My 450D is getting on a bit!


----------



## pwp (Jan 8, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> If there is no SL2, then I will more than likely switch to four thirds. I have a FF 6D which I will keep but as 4/3 sensor tech is matching/exceeding Canon aps-c tech I see little reason to stay with Canon aps-c. My 450D is getting on a bit!



I had an SL1 as a travel/trekking camera when the FF bodies just felt like too much. I loved just about everything about it. While the AF was quick and accurate, downgrading to the ancient 9 point setup meant I was just missing too many shots (for the way I shoot). I also missed the speed with which I can work with 5DIII & 1DIV with instantly available controls and plenty of AF points. But the SL1 is a great little camera for people with shooting styles that are more considered or less demanding than the way I instinctively work.

Circling back to MintChocs post, I replaced the SL1 with a ripper of a MFT, the completely awesome Panasonic GH4. Initially the GH4 was bought for it's video functionality (kills the 5DIII) but it's stills potential was quickly revealed, and the SL1 was sold. If there is an SL2, it's sure to be a big seller if it ships with new sensor tech and at least a 19 point AF array.

-pw


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 8, 2016)

even if its discontinued they must have huge inventory to clear.


----------



## fon-foto (Jan 8, 2016)

I must admit I purchased mine 'used' purely for a low profile/weight option to my 5D. If I'd have realised just how much use I'd get from it, I may have taken the plunge sooner. EF-S 24mm (pancake) and the 50mm 1.8 STM produce simply good results and the whole shabang can fit in a small bag.

+1 to keep the line alive 8)


----------



## arcer (Jan 8, 2016)

I think Spokane is correct that a new product is looming when a older production line is halted. I hope that the EOS SL2 will happen as it is a interesting product where Canon shows the world that mirrorslappers can be small.

My predicted specs for SL2:
24MP Sensor (from the 750D/760D)
Digic 6 Image Processor
19 point all cross type AF system (from the 750D/760D)
5fps shooting
Hybrid CMOS AF III (Would rather it be DPAF from 7D2/80D and I would pay for it)
Similar boring video aspects of the latest rebels
WiFi + NFC
$600+ at launch (Body only)

I look forward to use I as a backup travel camera. (You'll never know what happen during your vacation)


P.S. Long time reader of CR Forum, just had the time now to be a canon keyboard fanboy.


----------



## DRR (Jan 8, 2016)

I hope there is an SL2. People seem to enjoy using them and it's a lot of power and compatibility in a small package.

The SL1, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's basically a shrunken-down T4i, correct? Obviously it's ergonomically different but from a technical point of view they seem very similar. Couldn't they do the same thing with the T6i and shrink that down for the SL2? I would think that the bulk of the R&D has already been invested so it should not be terribly difficult to do the same with the SL2.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 8, 2016)

Seems like canon is throwing in the towel for DSLR, and going full mirrorless. Jumping to Nikon or Pentax if Canon starts abandoning DSLR.

The SL1 is still in the top 20 sales of cameras on Amazon and it's from 2013, if that isn't good enough for Canon, it means they have no confidence in DSLR anymore.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 8, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> If there is no SL2, then I will more than likely switch to four thirds.



If there is no SL2, I am switching to Pentax or Nikon.

If they're no longer going to make lightweight DSLR, I can't stick with canon.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 8, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> even if its discontinued they must have huge inventory to clear.



Amazon was trying to give their stock away before Christmas with deep discounts on "Gold Box" deals without specifically naming that the cameras were Canon SL1's. 



Nininini said:


> Seems like canon is throwing in the towel for DSLR, and going full mirrorless.



How is this the case at all? They are (rumored to be) close to announcing a new flagship DSLR to compete with the Nikon D5. The Canon 80D has been rumored for some time. The 5D is rumored to be replaced with a new model. 

If you are saying throwing in the towel for lower-priced, sub $1000 models then that is another conversation. Yes, the SL1 was a cool product that may have sold well... but was it a real "money maker" for Canon? A mirrorless replacement or hybrid model (not necessarily SL2) could take it's place.

This IS Canon, however. The same people who thought the XC10 would succeed and just announced 2016 point and shoot cameras with 720P video technology... so what they end up doing is really a good question.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 8, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> This IS Canon, however. The same people who thought the XC10 would succeed and just announced 2016 point and shoot cameras with 720P video technology... so what they end up doing is really a good question.



You mean the same cameras that are top selling in japan? The cameras those are replacing are pretty much always the top selling P&S cameras in japan.

Perhaps they know what they are doing?


----------



## dak723 (Jan 8, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> If there is no SL2, then I will more than likely switch to four thirds. I have a FF 6D which I will keep but as 4/3 sensor tech is matching/exceeding Canon aps-c tech I see little reason to stay with Canon aps-c. My 450D is getting on a bit!



Nothing against 4/3rds cameras. I had an Olympus Em-1 and it was a very nice camera and fun to use. But even the top of the line Em-1 coupled with their Pro 12-40mm lens didn't take as good a pic as my SL-1 with 18-55 STM kit lens - at least daylight pics under normal shooting conditions. Better color gradations and sharper - as one would expect with the larger sensor. Of course, everyone's needs are different and the differences in IQ are small between almost every offering in the DSLR and Mirrorless worlds.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hoping the SL2 is in the works, picked up a Pentax K-S2 over the holidays and haven't touched my SL1.
The tilt screen on the Pentax is heaven sent, especially when your dealing with an old ACL injury that flares up with arthritis from time to time.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 9, 2016)

Sportsgal501 said:


> Hoping the SL2 is in the works, picked up a Pentax K-S2 over the holidays and haven't touched my SL1.
> The tilt screen on the Pentax is heaven sent, especially when your dealing with an old ACL injury that flares up with arthritis from time to time.



I've been jealous of Pentax users lately. The KS2 is cheaper than the 760D here, and yet it has a pentaprism, 100% coverage, fully weather sealed. and a smaller size than a 760D. The 760D is costlier and has a puny pentamirror.

If you want weather sealing and pentaprism in Canon, you have to buy the 70D, which for many people is too expensive, it is twice the price of a KS2.

If Canon discontinues the SL1, the smallest camera would be the 750D, or T6i, which is a very large camera compared to the KS2 and micro 4/3

For people wanting small cameras, we would be forced to leave Canon. If this news is true, and Canon is abandoning rebel DSLR, I'm not sticking around.


----------



## nhz (Jan 9, 2016)

Nininini said:


> If you want weather sealing and pentaprism in Canon, you have to buy the 70D, which for many people is too expensive, it is twice the price of a KS2.
> 
> If Canon discontinues the SL1, the smallest camera would be the 750D, or T6i, which is a very large camera compared to the KS2 and micro 4/3
> 
> For people wanting small cameras, we would be forced to leave Canon. If this news is true, and Canon is abandoning rebel DSLR, I'm not sticking around.



Agree about all that, I'm using an old 450D and haven't found an attractive upgrade yet. The Rebel has gained a bit of weight over the years despite smaller viewfinders. If you want a decent viewfinder the 70D is the lightest option, at nearly double the weight! 

SL1 is the only Canon DSLR that competes on weight with cameras like Nikon D5500. I don't think Canon will ignore buyers who want a really small and light camera, but some day they might decide that mirrorless is the way to go for small/light.

If there is an SL2 I really hope it does have a decent grip and a tilt screen, and at least the sensor and AF performance of the T6 series.


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Jan 9, 2016)

I would welcome a small FF DSLR body from Canon. Similar to SL1 but FF. I already use a FF Canon DSLR and lenses, so I do not want start buying another range of lenses suitable for APS-C format.
There used to be small SLRs in the film time - e.g Minolta Dynax 3 weighing about 400g i.e. as much as SL1 DSLR today. With well integrated electronics and no need for film cassette and winding spool, it should be possible to build an FF DSLR of about the size of SL1.
I would love to have a camera like that for travel. My EOS 6D body weighs twice as much unfortunately.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 9, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> I really really hope for a SL2 or something new in the EOS M-lineup in 2016. I could buy the SL1 right now, but it has the old sensor and I want something... "fresh and more up-to-date". I will switch from full frame to APS-C.
> 
> Initally I bought the 6D just for astro photography. For that, it's an awesome workhorse (and not only for that). It's one of the lighter and smaller FF DSLRs, but it's still too big and bulky for traveling. Well, maybe I will just keep my 6D for astrophotography (it takes a lot of planning), and for everything else I'll use something much smaller. The quality difference between APS-C and FF isn't that great at daytime. And quality is actually a rather low priority. It's more about aesthetics and the joy of photography.
> 
> I don't like carrying around big and heavy stuff anymore. This doesn't mean I have to cut down on image quality. I learned a lot about image stacking, and with it, I can have everything I want, even without tripod. It changed my mind. Doesn't matter what I want to capture; nightsky, landscape, flowing water, rivers, sundowns etc... as long as my subjects are static, not dynamic (which is mostly the case). Photoshop's auto-aligning and stacking modes are just so crazy good... Carrying around less stuff makes me much more happy.



I agree.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 9, 2016)

I believe it is possible a full frame camera as light as SL1, if this is mirror less. I personally prefer something like the 70D, which can better balance with long lenses.

Such a thing could be a sales success, if not poorly designed as EOS-M.
It would be an interesting test market to see a SL2 mirror less with Dual Pixel AF.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd like to see an SL2 with tilt screen, side card slot, and a battery grip. The whole point is to be compact and small but I think it would be wonderful to have the grip option. Decent camera though.


----------



## nhz (Jan 9, 2016)

Chris Jankowski said:


> I would welcome a small FF DSLR body from Canon. Similar to SL1 but FF. I already use a FF Canon DSLR and lenses, so I do not want start buying another range of lenses suitable for APS-C format.
> There used to be small SLRs in the film time - e.g Minolta Dynax 3 weighing about 400g i.e. as much as SL1 DSLR today. With well integrated electronics and no need for film cassette and winding spool, it should be possible to build an FF DSLR of about the size of SL1.
> I would love to have a camera like that for travel. My EOS 6D body weighs twice as much unfortunately.



Yes, that could be even better than a slightly upgraded SL1. Long ago I used Olympus OM-2, a small, light and capable 'fullframe' camera with excellent big and bright viewfinder and a dedicated series of small/compact and very high quality lenses. Same size/weight as SL1 seems unlikely to me for a FF DSLR, but there is plenty of room to downsize the 6D while adding a tilt screen, more capable AF and some other upgrades. 

But I'm not holding my breath, for now these small/light cameras seem to be 'entry level' for Canon and maybe for the average Canon buyer as well (it didn't sell well at the initial, relatively high price). 

Also, the weight/size advantage disappears once you start adding FF DSLR lenses, especially if you want high quality SWA zoom or maximum tele reach. For travel APS-C seems more suitable to me; with the 10-18STM, 18-55STM and 55-250STM (maybe something better instead of the kit zoom....) you have a very light/compact and capable travel kit.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Jan 9, 2016)

cellomaster27 said:


> I'd like to see an SL2 with tilt screen, side card slot, and a battery grip. The whole point is to be compact and small but I think it would be wonderful to have the grip option. Decent camera though.



My biggest complaint is trying to grip the SL1 comfortably, I usually end up using the Black Rapid screw on as a semi grip.Which is another reason I picked up the Pentax K-S2. Trying to shoot with the SL1 when it's under 40 degrees had me fit to be tied.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 10, 2016)

Sportsgal501 said:


> Hoping the SL2 is in the works, picked up a Pentax K-S2 over the holidays and haven't touched my SL1.
> The tilt screen on the Pentax is heaven sent, especially when your dealing with an old ACL injury that flares up with arthritis from time to time.



I'm not sure what it is about *Sportsgal* that piques my interest the most... her work, her posts or her cool collection of gear where she's not afraid to rock stuff other than just Canon. Particularly Pentax. (You GO Girl!) Pentax has held my curiosity for a long time since I shoot outdoors a LOT. In fact, I was about to buy my first Pentax when I got a good deal on my SL1 in 2014. SL1 used my lenses. SL1 was familiar. SL1 was a fraction of the weight of the Pentax.

So with all that said, I really want to see a SL2!! (And I have a buddy that I would like to hand my SL1 off to so I wish Canon would get moving!!)


----------



## preppyak (Jan 10, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I believe it is possible a full frame camera as light as SL1, if this is mirror less.


Sony's been doing it for a couple of years, in fact: http://camerasize.com/compare/#448,487

The reality is that the lenses for full-frame mirrorless are still large, and so the actual size advantage isnt inherently that great: http://camerasize.com/compact/#487.393,380.21,ha,t

Not to mention the ergonomics


----------



## Nininini (Jan 10, 2016)

preppyak said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it is possible a full frame camera as light as SL1, if this is mirror less.
> ...



yep, getting the weight down of full frame is pointless, the moment you put a tele on it completely tips over

mirorrless full frame should actually be made heavier for proper balance

A7II IS 556 g 

the SONY 24-240 AND 70-200 are both 800 grams

both of these are handheld lenses, and both completely unbalance the camera


compare that to the SL1 400 grams body, and 55-250 STM 375 grams, completely in balance


----------



## nhz (Jan 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> yep, getting the weight down of full frame is pointless, the moment you put a tele on it completely tips over
> 
> mirorrless full frame should actually be made heavier for proper balance



You are right when assuming that someone wants a 'complete' kit, but some people just need one lens (prime or zoom) and a very capable camera that goes with it, in a small package. In that case a small mirrorless body does make sense, even with FF sensor; with a suitable lens, the size/weight will still be significantly smaller compared to a FF DSLR.

When people want a focal length range from SWA to long tele with good optical quality, downsizing the camera body only isn't going to help. In that case an APS-C body (mirrorless or DSLR) with less bright lenses would be a better starting point. 

Regarding weight (and grip) for proper balance: it's telling that most mirrorless cameras have very little choice in serious tele lenses (i.e. long and bright, high quality). Not the best combination ...


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 10, 2016)

My experience is opposite that of dak723. Stuff I do is either for the web or published in smaller formats so ultimate IQ is not required. Nevertheless, I've found the Oly OMD's to be better for me than the Canon crop bodies in most situations. 

I went with the OMD E-M5's vs. the SL-1 because of the size and weight difference in the lenses as much as the bodies themselves. OMD's can be really small or can be bulked up by adding a grip or grip plus battery pack. Plus the OMD E-M5 and most of my lenses are fully weather sealed. Sample from Camersize.com shows - left to right - SL-1 w/18-135 (~29-216 FF equivalent FOV), SL-1 w/18-55 (~29-88 FF eq. FOV), OMD-EM5II w/14-150 (~28-280 eq. FOV) and OMD-EM5II w/14-42 pancake (~28-84). Other shot is from: http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM showing IQ comparison of SL-1 left and E-M5II right at 400 ISO.

I still like my Canon gear better, but I'm finding I tend to grab the Olympus stuff more and more. It's just easier to take. The more I use the EVF the more I rely on it's capabilities (pure representation of EV compensation, shot preview in viewfinder, etc.)


----------



## Nininini (Jan 10, 2016)

Ugh, olympus, I'll take an SL1 with a fast 40mm prime with 0 barrel distortion over an olympus with a low quality collapsible slow zoom lens with horrible barrel distoriton and horrible CA.

The canon bodies have built in CA corrrection, olympus does not. The canon have IS in their zoom lens, the olympus does not. Canon have very good JPEG engines, olympus is only average.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 10, 2016)

Regarding Olympus, this is a company that has completely fallen out of grace for me. When a company causes the deaths of patients because their endoscopes aren't properly sealed, and then tries to hide this, until the FDA and patients and families of patients who died, intervene...you should be out of business at that point. If they can't even seal medical instruments properly, they can't weather seal a camera either.

Let alone their massive accounting scandal, paying off criminal gangs and government officials, denials, banking fraud, tax fraud, kidnappings. You could make a hollywood movie out of this company.

I won't buy an olympus camera just out of principle. When you buy an olympus camera, you're not just buying a camera, you're buying decades of corruption, corruption so bad that it puts FIFA to shame. Eventually this company is going to collapse onto themselves, because the same people that are involved in criminal activities, are still the same people on the olympus governing board.

Every year some board members of Olympus are charged with criminal activity.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Jan 10, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping the SL2 is in the works, picked up a Pentax K-S2 over the holidays and haven't touched my SL1.
> ...



LMAO. .....took me a while to recognize you need a nice piece of glass.

Bodies come and go, at this point camera bodies have become like cars, upgrading every couple of years. 
We wasn't doing this when it was just Minolta, Canon, Nikon, Olympus and Ricoh back in the day.You kept that metal body with all it's battle scars from being dropped or using it to hit someone for "years".

I'm still holding on to something Canon made but this tilt screen on the Pentax K-S2 is a blessing for my knees and seems the Nikon 500 understands you an be durable,weatherproof and have a tilt screen.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 10, 2016)

*Sportsgal*... you crack me up!  And I agree. Seems it's a different world now when it comes to bodies.... film bodies lasted forever. Digital bodies must be upgraded to get better film (sensor) and hence, better pictures.

I'll tag you sometime when I'm closer to buying a Pentax! Getting nice glass that can go the distance is a always desirable! 8)


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 11, 2016)

Nininini -- clearly you have strong feelings against Olympus. I'm only relaying my own experience and reasons for selecting OMD's. YMMV. I'm not here to market Olympus, yet, I feel inclined to provide some balance to your highly biased comments... 1) True, the Oly pancake zoom isn't the finest quality lens, but it is very good not horrible as you imply. As I said, my use is for web and standard page publications. For that it is excellent. If one prefers primes, go with the 17mm instead with no loss in size advantage. 2) True, Olympus does not have IS in its zoom lenses, instead it has outstanding IBIS which I find to be better than most of my Canon lens IS systems. Your allegation that Canon's jpeg's are better is hard for me to verify. In my experience they seem identical although I haven't done scientific head-to-head comparisons. Reviewers seem to indicate Olympus jpeg's are excellent.

As to the corporation, my interest is in whether they provide the tools I need and stand behind them. I've had no concern in that regard. I am aware of the financial issues you highlight; but, my recollection is that Olympus themselves (their CEO per WSJ article) first revealed those concerns and initiated an internal investigation. At the time it was felt unfortunately they were reflective of all too common practices throughout Japan. Your allegation that corporate officers are sent to jail every year is somewhat dramatic. Certainly there were several charges filed as the investigation unfolded; but Olympus today is a much different organization than when this scandal was unveiled.

As to endoscopes, I'm not sure what that has to do with cameras. From what I've read, there is an industry wide issue that involves all manufacturers, not just Olympus, and has to do with difficulty properly cleaning and sanitizing the used devices. Sealing isn't the issue. Perhaps you can educate me here. The sealing on the OMD so far has been excellent. Using it in driving rainstorms is not a problem.


----------



## nhz (Jan 11, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Nininini -- clearly you have strong feelings against Olympus. I'm only relaying my own experience and reasons for selecting OMD's. YMMV. I'm not here to market Olympus, yet, I feel inclined to provide some balance to your highly biased comments... 1) True, the Oly pancake zoom isn't the finest quality lens, but it is very good not horrible as you imply. As I said, my use is for web and standard page publications. For that it is excellent. If one prefers primes, go with the 17mm instead with no loss in size advantage. 2) True, Olympus does not have IS in its zoom lenses, instead it has outstanding IBIS which I find to be better than most of my Canon lens IS systems. Your allegation that Canon's jpeg's are better is hard for me to verify. In my experience they seem identical although I haven't done scientific head-to-head comparisons. Reviewers seem to indicate Olympus jpeg's are excellent.



I haven't used Olympus for a long time, but I was a very happy Olympus OM user for many years, used their digital cameras around 15 years ago and have looked at the m43 system some years ago. I always liked their jpeg output and even now I think that Olympus is often a bit nicer than Canon for jpeg - but it's mostly a matter of taste, and I now only shoot RAW so hardly relevant. 

For me the main limitation of m43 was always that there was no native high quality tele glass available, a problem that many mirrorless systems have. You either had MF lenses or compromised image quality and relatively slow AF. They now finally have two good lenses for 'wildlife' in the pipeline (Oly 4/300 and Panny 100-400) but I wonder if they will sell well considering the price; most people who need such lenses have moved to DSLR platforms and I doubt they will come back soon.

And there is the main problem IMHO: the Olympus m43 cameras are good quality, and they can provide very nice images (just a tad below a good Canon APS-C DSLR) but you have to buy the high quality lenses and those are on average far more expensive than good glass for Canon, and when it comes to high quality zooms they are not very compact either (keeping equivalent aperture in mind when comparing). The high price compared to mid-level Canon glass is probably related to sales volume so I don't expect that to change.

As to 'company scandals': yes, who knows what is going on behind the scenes at Canon or Nikon. So many major Japanese companies have been exposed for this type of bad management behavior in recent years. Someone who doesn't want to buy their cameras because of this should start with terminating all their bank accounts, because what has been going on there over the last years was much worse ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 11, 2016)

I see this being taken up by the following...with somewhat around the same size as the SL1 - perhaps a little smaller.

a EOS-Mx with an included EF to EF-M focal reducing adapter

included 2.36Mdot EVF, regular sized LP-E6 to increase up to 500 shots per charge, nice articulated LCD, 5-6 fps,etc,etc.

something like the A3000 but not so laughingly sad as the A3000.


----------



## nhz (Jan 11, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> I see this being taken up by the following...with somewhat around the same size as the SL1 - perhaps a little smaller.
> 
> a EOS-Mx with an included EF to EF-M focal reducing adapter
> 
> ...



Such an EOS-Mx would probably be too expensive at the moment due to EVF, or have too much limitations compared to an SL1/SL2 (for AF/tracking etc.). Higher price, more battery drain, slower AF probably, a bit better for video maybe - not much buyer incentive. I think it is a bit too early for such a transition but at some point in the next 1-2 years it might happen.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 11, 2016)

nhz said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I see this being taken up by the following...with somewhat around the same size as the SL1 - perhaps a little smaller.
> ...



hard to say. assuming canon actually got it's act together it may be CLOSE.

the SL1 was released at 649 body only and 799 with a 18-55. 

there's room there.

of course, if they shoved the 6D sensor in there ..


----------



## michi (Jan 12, 2016)

After I gave up on the EOS M, I purchased a SL1 and am very happy with it. I really do hope they come out with a SL2, maybe with a 7DII sensor and a tilt screen. Same size or smaller and I'm in. 
If they can come up with a small full frame sensor camera, even better. Then I can get rid of my EF-S lenses too and just have one system.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 14, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> Anyone here who's thinking about a SL2 announcement @ CP+ in February?


HI Crosswind!

I would at least wait until CP+ before you make any decission.
Craig (CR Guy) stated that there was no real information/rumor about a SL2 yet.
But maybe Canon can pull the rabbit out of the hat... who knows...? 

But if I were you I'd try out the SL1 (if you didn't do that already) and make up my mind before it's out of stock.


----------



## applecider (Jan 15, 2016)

I've always wondered if the SL1 was an attempt by canon to deny the need for mirrorless cameras by showing what a dsl could be, it was a great statement to that effect. Certainly the more or less contemporaneous M1 was not a whole hearted endorsement of the mirrorless ideology.

If that is the case then perhaps they won't be refreshing it, sadly.

If however it is the beginning of a line cameras then we should be seeing the replacement fairly soon. 

If the upcoming show is all about mirrorless, then that may be the answer that cannon has come to kicking screaming and denying all the way, that is that the small dslr is a mirrorless body.

A refresh of the SL1 will probably come out at $600 +, and sell like crazy once it gets shifted to a "refurb" at $400. But then I've always wondered if the refurbs are really new items that canon has decided to unload.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 16, 2016)

applecider said:


> I've always wondered if the SL1 was an attempt by canon to deny the need for mirrorless cameras by showing what a dsl could be, it was a great statement to that effect. Certainly the more or less contemporaneous M1 was not a whole hearted endorsement of the mirrorless ideology.
> 
> If that is the case then perhaps they won't be refreshing it, sadly.
> 
> ...



I am quite convinced my Canon 7D II refurb bought from Canon was new. Everything was packaged just like a new Camera. I checked shutter count today and it read around 250. Which I am sure are probably all mine. (I had to test out a high speed burst.) It came in a plain brown box. Sometimes boxes get damaged during shipping. Cameras with damaged boxes do not sell.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 16, 2016)

SL-1 in it's normal function



Pole Cam details © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Poz (Jan 28, 2016)

I will be very unhappy if Canon are going to ditch the SL-1 line in favour of some EVF or mutant alternative. For many foks, the SL-1 was a perfect 'back up body', and in my case I've been salivating at the thought of an SL-2 with a better sensor...


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 30, 2017)

Poz said:


> I will be very unhappy if Canon are going to ditch the SL-1 line in favour of some EVF or mutant alternative. For many foks, the SL-1 was a perfect 'back up body', and in my case I've been salivating at the thought of an SL-2 with a better sensor...


Totally agree with you. 100D or SL1 as people in US call it, is a perfect everyday camera, and it MUST be continued.


----------



## slclick (Jan 30, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> Poz said:
> 
> 
> > I will be very unhappy if Canon are going to ditch the SL-1 line in favour of some EVF or mutant alternative. For many foks, the SL-1 was a perfect 'back up body', and in my case I've been salivating at the thought of an SL-2 with a better sensor...
> ...



That can happen yet it entails people buying them new. Enough of them. Nothing else.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully, my SL1 lives long enough for The Great Canon "M" mystery to be solved. Sounds like we are getting near to, "Professor Canon in the Library with a Mirror less Wrench", eh?


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 30, 2017)

If you're looking for a replacement for the SL1, check out the M5.

Does everything an 80D does, but just so much smallerand lighter.


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 31, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> If you're looking for a replacement for the SL1, check out the M5.



Ahhhhm... I'd basically agree, but the price difference is a bit too gigantic to say that the M5 can be a replacement. And not to forget the specs difference between them two. 

There is no real "replacement" yet, and probably never will. 

I have to say that the M5 is the best camera I've ever had (coming from the 6D and jumped back to APS-C, and I do not regret it). If you are looking for a small but still ergonomic camera (some here believe you can't have both), you guys should definitely check it out, if the price tag doesn't scare you.


----------

